# Algae in new tank



## 14crazychris (1 Sep 2018)

Hi guys
So my tank has been running for a week now, I’m starting to get algae growing on the rocks, glass and on some of the plants. I’m using R/O water and dosing Easy Carbo/ profito. Have attached some pictures, what the best method for removal? Cut the leaves off with algae? Clean the rocks? Water changes? Any help or advice would be great? Not sure what the best method is? 
Cheers Chris


----------



## AnhBui (1 Sep 2018)

It’s normal seeing brown diatom during first month period. What you only need is do frequent water change. Depending on your schedule you can do one with 70% or twice with 30% each time


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 14crazychris (1 Sep 2018)

AnhBui said:


> It’s normal seeing brown diatom during first month period. What you only need is do frequent water change. Depending on your schedule you can do one with 70% or twice with 30% each time
> 
> Ok cheers will do a water change later, should I remove the leaves with the algae attached or will it die off? The algae is like a pale green hair algae?
> Cheers Chris
> ...


----------



## 14crazychris (1 Sep 2018)

Ok cheers will do a water change later, should I remove the leaves with the algae attached or will it die off? The algae is like a pale green hair algae? 
Cheers Chris


----------



## Zeus. (1 Sep 2018)

Hi Chris

Sorry to hear your pain, we have all been though it at some time, it could be diatom algea like AnhBui says, but it looks a bit on the green side to me and filamentous on some of the leaves.

The normal culprit is too much light in combination with not enough water movement in the tank esp when CO2 injection is being used (which I dont think you are using CO2 injection)

To help folk help you better tank specs, filter, lights, ferts and photoperiod would be very helpful and a pic of the whole tank

Zeus


----------



## 14crazychris (1 Sep 2018)

Zeus. said:


> Hi Chris
> 
> Sorry to hear your pain, we have all been though it at some time, it could be diatom algea like AnhBui says, but it looks a bit on the green side to me and filamentous on some of the leaves.
> 
> ...




Cheers! Yeah I assumed this would happen, just want to know the best way to deal with it. 
Ok so the the tank holds about 8/9L of water, the rear compartment is full of fully mature biohome media with a filter fleece top acting as a mechanical filter.

The lighting is a hydra 26HD, running on 8w at 6500 kelvin. The light ramps up from 10.10am in the morning and ramps down turning off at 9.50pm at night, I’m dosing 0.2ml of Easy Carbo every morning and 0.5ml of profito every four days. 

Currently just have some shrimp in the tank and feed a tiny amount once a day. Tank has been running seven days now. Hope this helps 

Cheers Chris


----------



## 14crazychris (1 Sep 2018)

Here’s a pic of the tank before algae took over


----------



## Zeus. (1 Sep 2018)

That's nearlya 12hr photoperiod ! I would reduce that to 6hours max possibly even 5hrs. If you can ramp the light can you limit the max intensity? If so I would take it down to 40%.
You also have a low plant biomass which algae loves also. I would suggest spot treating the plants with the liquid carbon when you dose the tank with the aid of a small scringe. Maybe even double dose the LCO2.
Remove what algea you can gentle with the leaves, remove any dieing/melting leaves, Big WC daily at first.


----------



## 14crazychris (1 Sep 2018)

Zeus. said:


> That's nearlya 12hr photoperiod ! I would reduce that to 6hours max possibly even 5hrs. If you can ramp the light can you limit the max intensity? If so I would take it down to 40%.
> You also have a low plant biomass which algae loves also. I would suggest spot treating the plants with the liquid carbon when you dose the tank with the aid of a small scringe. Maybe even double dose the LCO2.
> Remove what algea you can gentle with the leaves, remove any dieing/melting leaves, Big WC daily at first.




Ok perfect! Just the advice I was after. Have just done a 40% water change, cleaned most of the algae off with a tooth brush, trimmed back the worst leaves off the repens. 

The light runs at 14% power so really low, it’s very controllable, can adjust kelvin, power strength, ramping up/down. Also has lunar and weather effects ect. Will change the photo period so it comes on at 4 and goes off at 10. Will also up the carbon dosage and try to syringe it onto the algae areas as you say. Finger crossed.
Cheers Chris


----------



## Zeus. (1 Sep 2018)

14crazychris said:


> repens



It can be a bit of an algea magnet till it gets going IME.

Any chance of getting some more plants as with it being a small tank it should only take a few pots/tubs!


----------



## 14crazychris (1 Sep 2018)

Zeus. said:


> It can be a bit of an algea magnet till it gets going IME.
> 
> Any chance of getting some more plants as with it being a small tank it should only take a few pots/tubs!



Ahh i see, could get more but not sure if there’s much room haha, the Monte Carlo is doing well, a few bits have algae on and are melting but the majority is growing. The repens is also growing. Ideally want the monte carlo to spread all over the tank with the repens in the back creating a bush. Trying to creat an iwagumi aquascape.
Cheers Chris


----------



## Zeus. (1 Sep 2018)

14crazychris said:


> Trying to creat an iwagumi aquascape



So doing an easy one then


----------



## 14crazychris (1 Sep 2018)

Zeus. said:


> So doing an easy one then



Hahah, if the plants don’t make it, I may just change the scape and go without them. Plan is to get a betta in a week.


----------



## Zeus. (1 Sep 2018)

So taking it nice and slow 
But too soon as tank will only be 2 weeks old. Normal advise is 6-8weeks. Can be shorter if you have done a dry start and kick started filter at same time.
What substrate are you using?


----------



## 14crazychris (1 Sep 2018)

Zeus. said:


> So taking it nice and slow
> But too soon as tank will only be 2 weeks old. Normal advise is 6-8weeks. Can be shorter if you have done a dry start and kick started filter at same time.
> What substrate are you using?




The filter media is already fully mature from another system, am using Colombo flora base pro. Yeah know I’m rushing ahead :/ can only hope the plants pull through and grow nice and green haha.
Cheers


----------



## alto (1 Sep 2018)

With mature filter media available, I often set up new tank & add livestock 1-3 days later without issue

Iwagumi are aesthetically pleasing but not so awesome for fish, even with a Betta I’d include some taller plants (the J repens will qualify once it establishes) ... of course the Betta would’ve likely vote for some nice big Anubias leaves 

Heteranthera zosterfolia is a terrific plant for this sort of startup - fast grower, nice texture, easily removed (later), & leaf color, shape will reflect nutrient balance in tank
You could also add a floating plant though I prefer open water - especially for Betta viewing

Can you raise the Hydta - how far above tank is light presently?

ADA soil or Tropica?  just saw the Colombo 
Though I suppose it doesn’t much matter as daily water change would be my recommendation given the algae

Snail addition - add some clithon sp as they are a suitable size (at maturity) for this tank & one of the best snail algae crew

The 12h photoperiod is definitely a challenge, while it’s recommended for dry starts, most (planted) aquaria run 5-8h photoperiod (+ ambient light which may significantly impact plant growth)

Nice tank 

Note you can also increase liquid CO2 dose by factor of 2-3x while battling algae

Filipe Oliveira has an algae video


----------



## 14crazychris (1 Sep 2018)

alto said:


> With mature filter media available, I often set up new tank & add livestock 1-3 days later without issue
> 
> Iwagumi are aesthetically pleasing but not so awesome for fish, even with a Betta I’d include some taller plants (the J repens will qualify once it establishes) ... of course the Betta would’ve likely vote for some nice big Anubias leaves
> 
> ...




Ok perfect thank you very much, was aiming for the repens to create a large bush, and push over the top to create some foliage to make the betta feel more safe. Will double the co2 dose for the next week to see if that helps. Will have a look at that plant and the snails, will they be ok with my carpet plant? The hydra is resting just above the lid so about 1.5 inches from the water surface. Hopefully thorough cleaning and water changes along with the reduced photoperiod should help with the algae battle. I guess it shouldn’t be much of a problem when the tanks established.
Cheers Chris


----------



## 14crazychris (2 Sep 2018)

Have done two cleans and water changes, the monte carlo looks ok but I can see hair algae growing all over it. I’m thinking of pulling all the plants out, placing java fern in the back and then filling the foreground with Anubias Nana petite. Will then put a Nerite snail and a couple of ottos in the tank. Hopefully these will be more robust and be fast growers preventing the algae from taking hold?
Cheers Chris


----------



## 14crazychris (6 Sep 2018)

Just got back from 4 days away, dad has been dosing the co2 every day and the plants are growing really well. The algae is pretty bad, is the only way to get rid of it by cleaning and water changes? Will try and do an 80% water change tomorrow with loads of cleaning. Is there anything else I should or could be doing? A blackout? Attached are some pictures
Cheers Chris


----------



## Zeus. (6 Sep 2018)

I black out could back fire on you with your tank at its early stage of development IMO. As the MC will have limited energy reserves ATM.
Reduce light intensity, check pH profile, clean filter and all pipework impeller as well, remove worse leaves esp if melting or holes.
If you can't reduced intensity add some floating plants.
Reinforce clean up crew


----------



## 14crazychris (6 Sep 2018)

Zeus. said:


> I black out could back fire on you with your tank at its early stage of development IMO. As the MC will have limited energy reserves ATM.
> Reduce light intensity, check pH profile, clean filter and all pipework impeller as well, remove worse leaves esp if melting or holes.
> If you can't reduced intensity add some floating plants.
> Reinforce clean up crew



Ok cheers, didn’t think about that! Will give the tank a major clean tomorrow, will clear all the algae off the glass and rocks. Will then cut back all the bad leaves. I guess the algae will slowly die back? Is it just maturity and keeping the tank in check for the next month? I’m impressed with the plant growth so far, reckon another 4/5 weeks and I’ll have a full carpet.
Cheers Chris


----------



## 14crazychris (8 Sep 2018)

So I gave the tank a major clean and it looks much better, still have lots of algae growing on the juncus repens and the Monte Carlo. Purchased 6 chilli rasbora and so the tank it complete. Is there anything else I can do? Or do I just have to ride the algae out? It’s really hard to cut the bad Monte Carlo leaves out as I don’t want to cut the healthy plants beneath.
Here’s some pictures
Cheers Chris


----------



## Lee iley (8 Sep 2018)

Keep doing daily water changes at 50% min. Also you could try some amano shrimp aswel they love algae. I would put about 6 or 7 in there see how that goes. Cheers Lee.


----------



## 14crazychris (8 Sep 2018)

Ok cheers, so just keep scrubbing and cleaning then water change? Ok cool, the only thing is that I have the small cherry shrimps, will a big amano be ok with them? Will try and get one tomorrow if so.
Cheers Chris


----------



## Lee iley (8 Sep 2018)

Yes they will be fine with the cherrys I have both in my tank and they live along side each other just fine. Plus I have shrimplets aswel and the amano don't bother them.


----------



## Lee iley (8 Sep 2018)

Just keep on top of the cleaning glass etc.


----------



## 14crazychris (8 Sep 2018)

Lee iley said:


> Just keep on top of the cleaning glass etc.



Ok cheers, will do another big clean tomorrow, doing 90% water changes but it’s hard to remove the hair algae from the Monte Carlo without digging it up. Will do a big water change and clean, then introduce and Otto and amano shrimp. After the algae eventually disappears I may give the amano and Otto to a friend but will keep them if I need to. I guess the amano will eat hair algae? 
Cheers Chris


----------



## Lee iley (8 Sep 2018)

Not sure if it will eat hair algae. It wouldn't do any harm in keeping them in there as they will eat it 24 hours a day there are machines.


----------



## 14crazychris (8 Sep 2018)

Lee iley said:


> Not sure if it will eat hair algae. It wouldn't do any harm in keeping them in there as they will eat it 24 hours a day there are machines.



Ok cheers, yeah it’s worth a try for a cheap solution, will keep on top of the maintenance, and double dosing the co2 still to try and help.
Cheers Chris


----------



## Lee iley (8 Sep 2018)

It's hard work when you first set a tank up I have a 400 litre and have had it over 12 month. But I have just rescaped it about 5 weeks ago and I was doing daily 50% water changes on it and in the last 2 weeks I now just do 1 50% water change. It's took me a while to get my head around some things in keeping my tank healthy. It's worth it in the end.


----------



## Lee iley (8 Sep 2018)

Once you get on top of the algae it will be fine I would try putting some more plants in maybe that will help loads as the plants will take all the neutriants instead of the algae taking it.


----------



## 14crazychris (8 Sep 2018)

Lee iley said:


> Once you get on top of the algae it will be fine I would try putting some more plants in maybe that will help loads as the plants will take all the neutriants instead of the algae taking it.



Ok cheers that’s super helpful! Thank you. The tanks going to be drained down to have an inch of water in next weekend and then taken to my uni flat so can focus on it more then. My friends bringing his R/O machine as we both have planted tanks. Will just keep on top of the maintence this week and then do the same when I get back to uni, can do massive frequent water changes then as we can make water every day, but I’m currently getting it from my LFS. Will also look at adding another plant, want something red that will stay short? Will place this infront of the large rock at the back to soften the scape. Any suggestions? Or anyone got any suggestions of another plant/where to add it?
Cheers Chris


----------



## Lee iley (8 Sep 2018)

I like red tiger lotus they can grow big though but just keep trimming it they are like a Lilly pad a nice red plant.


----------



## 14crazychris (8 Sep 2018)

Lee iley said:


> I like red tiger lotus they can grow big though but just keep trimming it they are like a Lilly pad a nice red plant.



Ok will have a look into them, any others that would stay small? Don’t have a lot of space in that tank haha.
Cheers Chris


----------



## Lee iley (8 Sep 2018)

Not sure on the red ones really something I havnt looked at apart from the to tiger lotus


----------



## 14crazychris (8 Sep 2018)

Lee iley said:


> Not sure on the red ones really something I havnt looked at apart from the to tiger lotus



Ok no worries, cheers for the help really appreciated, will have a search.
Cheers


----------



## Matt @ ScapeEasy (8 Sep 2018)

I've not tried it myself but how about ludwigia palustris?


----------



## 14crazychris (8 Sep 2018)

Matt @ ScapeEasy said:


> I've not tried it myself but how about ludwigia palustris?



Had a look but might get too tall for a fore ground plant. Had a look at Alternanthera reineckii ‘Mini’ which seems perfect, can keep it trimmed down. Or another from the same species? Will create a small bush basically. Have attached a picture where the new plant will go if I get one, inside the red circles basically.
Cheers


----------



## Lee iley (8 Sep 2018)

Should look good there.


----------



## 14crazychris (9 Sep 2018)

So the Lfs, didn’t have plant I was after. Also they couldn’t order it in at the moment. Will have a look on eBay. Managed to get a tiny amano and an otto catfish. Hopefully I’ll see an improvement in the next week.
Cheers Chris


----------



## 14crazychris (11 Sep 2018)

New plant arrived today and got it planted. Tank is looking great. Can’t wait till it grows out more and all the plants thicken up. With the constant cleaning, the algae seems to be dying back, hopefully the Monte Carlo and repens will recover. Repens has been the worst affected will algae on most leaves.
Cheers Chris


----------



## Matt @ ScapeEasy (11 Sep 2018)

J repens just collected algae for me too... shame... nice unusual plant.


----------



## Zeus. (11 Sep 2018)

14crazychris said:


> Repens has been the worst affected will algae on most leaves



Can be tricky and struggle for some time with S Repens till the Flow and CO2 was right and a good plant Biomass in tank then algae sorted itself out. Cutting off melting rotting leaves along the way helps too and replant stem. Once the tank got a good biomass I turn the light slowly to 100% intensity and no LCO2  and still no algae, was at much lower light to start off with less than 50% plus LCO2 ferts are at 150% EI and Big WC once a week 60-90%


----------



## 14crazychris (11 Sep 2018)

Ok cheers guys, hopefully the new plant will help. Will keep plodding through, tank is slowly starting to look better. Will keep trying to clean it otherwise I’ll have to eventually remove it and add another plant later on if it doesn’t pull through. Am removing dying leave still. Will increase the light photoperiod in a weeks time and then slowly increase up to my final photoperiod.
Cheers Chris


----------

